# Dualit espressivo water jet from steam wand



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I've just bought a secong hand espressivo. It seems to give the water jet from the steamer on both settings, i.e can't get just steam.

Anybody know how i fix this?

Thanks,

Paul


----------

